# Chewing Aluminum Foil Litter Pan



## devans23 (Dec 1, 2013)

When I woke up this morning and went to check on Mr. Waffles, I noticed that he dug/chewed a hole in his aluminum foil litter pan. I have had him for about six weeks and he has always had the aluminum foil litter pan, and he has never (as far as I can tell) done this. I checked him all over, and he seems fine. No scrapes or anything on his paws or around his mouth. I attempted to check inside his mouth, but he was not having any of that. He ate some mealworms just fine though. 

I also noticed that it seemed like he tried to anoint with it as well. He had some bits of the paper towels that I place down inside the foil stuck to his quills. 

I am concerned that he may have ingested a tiny bit of the metal. It is so mangled though it is hard to tell. He seems fine, so I am just going to monitor him for weird behavior, which I do anyway because I am the most paranoid hedgie parent of all time. 

I am just concerned that now that he has had a "taste" this will become a common problem. I have noticed that he has a proclivity to attempt to bite metal things, i.e. zippers, rings, etc. But usually I just keep him away from these things because I do not want him to hurt his teeth or mouth. Now I am not sure what to do about his litter pan. I did only use a single layer of paper towel last night when I usually use two (although I have done this once or twice before with no issues). Has anyone else experienced this problem? Did you continue to use the foil pan or should I switch what I use for his litter pan? I was considering using the top from a small storage container instead.

Thanks!
Diana & Mr. Waffles


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

In paranoid-parent mode, I'd switch the pan out for something plastic. Hopefully he was just curiously investigating, but that'd be no fun if he casually ate some.


----------

